# Another day in Africa



## Trithor (Jun 5, 2013)

Africa can be a hard and difficult place. It is a continent caught off balance with one foot in the past and the other streaching out to catch up with a rollercoaster world of technological and social changes. There are huge social, political and economic uncertainties, but amoung all this I find great happiness. Nowhere am I as happier than in the bush. I have a small portion of Eden, a place which gives me great joy. 
However every three years a difficult day dawns. It is a day I both look forward to and one which fills me with incredible sadness. Every three years I reduce our game levels to ensure that the browsing and grazing can sustain the animals through the dry season. Although the general plains game are close to my heart, non are closer than the giraffe. I have been selectively breeding these for melanistic character over the last 20 years, but each individual is special to me and it breaks my heart to see the non selected individuals go. I placate myself by trying to convince myself that they will be going to other areas where they will make other people happy.
And finaly that day dawns,




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I woke up at dawn to find the game capture crew had arrived in the night and set up camp in the back garden. Now just to wait for the helicopter and pilot to arrive;




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Next order of business, a aerial srvey of the farm, and a game count to determine the approximate locations of the animals which need to be caught and removed




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Now that the largest concentrations of game and more specifically the location of those that need to be removed has been determined, all that remains is to start building the catch pens (called Bomas in Africa)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

While the team continue building, the afternoon is spent moving arround the farm to try and move the big melanistic bulls away from the immediate catch area. These animals have all been caught a number of times and are very nervous of the helicopter in the air. Should they stampede they will crash through game fences and hurt themselves




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Then as evening approaches it is back to the house for dinner, glass of wine and an early night. Tomorrow is a BIG day!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A peacefull sunset as a prelude to a sad day




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mormodes (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow! [jaw hits floor] Just WOW!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 5, 2013)

dito


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 5, 2013)

PLEASE post more pics!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 5, 2013)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


> PLEASE post more pics!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, what a fascinating life! You must feel a strong connection to the earth and the animals that live on the land!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2013)

What a huge responsibility you have, Trithor.

Sad to have to send animals other places, but the good thing is they will live, and will continue to make the earth a beautiful place.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 5, 2013)

Glad they are being relocated rather than culled. But if the giraffe in the picture is a "reject" I can't imagine what the good ones look like..that's the most beautiful giraffe I have ever seen!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel like I just got back from a mini vacation! Now I'm all hot a sweaty and ready for that wine! The bull is mighty handsome!


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2013)

Africa is a hard place, but a place that is unique and magical. I second the
relocating rather than culling. I remember the consequences of culling
matriarch elephants. However, losing personal friends is sad for you and
not quite the same thing. I hope all is well. I'm very glad there are people like you there to preserve what is left of wild Africa. The bull is a handsome fellow!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 6, 2013)

Is that your "castle" from the helicopter view? Nice spread if so.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes Rick, that is my farmhouse. The property extends laterally out of the picture and into the distance to the other side of the hills. The farm house sits approximately in the center, so it obviously extends a similar distance behind as well. The rather bizare 'castle' crossed 'Mali fortress' evolved from trying to get a water tank high enough to generate sufficient pressure in the shower when we loose power (fairly often in summer when we get electrical storms). It also makes a great spot to have a gin and tonic and watch the sun go down at the end of a hot day.


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 6, 2013)

Fantastic photos! Good luck!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 6, 2013)

So where is the greenhouse part?


----------



## Trithor (Jun 6, 2013)

An update at the end of Day 2

Early awake pre-dawn, a few hurried cups of coffee and pack a few cold drinks for the day. Today will be a very busy, and emotional day. I anxiously wait for it to be light enough so we can get started. The capture crews leave by truck to the capture site and leave us to refuel the helicopter, perform our pre-flight checks and discuss the prefered order of capture.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The helicopter is busy zig-zaging from the bottom end of the farm, slowly driving game towards the capture area. Just enough time for a last minute inspection, and we wait........




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Time seems to drag by. The helicopter can be heard working just beyond the tree line, and then suddenly it begins,... 
The helicopter spins into view just above the tree tops driving the game infront of it




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A squawk over the two way radios and we know that the first animals have run into the mouth of the catch boma. For painfull minutes the animals remain hidden from view while the ground crew drive them forwards, so that the retreat curtains can be drawn. The noise draws near, and at last,




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A lot of dust, and noise. The zebra hesitate at the ramp and require some persuation to go up the ramp into the waiting trucks




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Wow do the Zebra stallions hate being in the trucks! A lot of very angry kicking and agressive moving arround below our feet. Another two herds of zebra and the first trucks are on the road. A brief moment of peace to rearrange things, a few things to check over while we wait for the next species to arrive




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Second up are the wildebeest




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
The bulls can be incredibly agressive in confined spaces and need to be tranquilised to prevent injuries to the cows and calves. A job for the young and agile




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

After 3 herds of predominantly females and young, it is time to end the day with the big bulls. These are sepparated out prior to chasing the mixed herds in, in order to keep injuries to the absolute minimum. These big boys are much more agressive and wary




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

At the end of a long day, on the way back to the farm house 'Albany' wants to know what all the fuss is about. This bull bent over peering at us passing, may look small, but measures over 5,4m high in a relaxed pose, and streatching can reach somewhat higher




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And finaly back at the house! A bit of tranquility and a chance to reflect on what has transpired today, over a good bottle of wine.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Not a time to celebrate, just a time to be greatfull for no injuries today. No injuries to animals or staff, always a good thing at the end of a day like this. Good night all!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 7, 2013)

Impressive work you do there.


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 7, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 7, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> So where is the greenhouse part?



In the planning phase, my wife has threatened to divorse me if I start building another greenhouse. I think she realises that if a greenhouse is built on the farm, a permanent move up to there is on the cards, and there are no malls or fancy resturants up there.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 7, 2013)

ZWUM said:


> Very impressive!


Thank you, I am to depressed to give an update on the activities today. A hard and very trying day, hopefully dawn improves my view on things.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 7, 2013)

Is your ranch an open range set up where the aminals can come and go as they please?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Thank you, I am to depressed to give an update on the activities today. A hard and very trying day, hopefully dawn improves my view on things.



Sorry to hear that. Hope things get better tomorrow.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 7, 2013)

truly amazing.
We had the good fortune of visiting Botswana and Mala Mala last you - the trip of a life time. Its so easy to fall in love with the African bush.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree -- my husband and I toured several African countries many years ago. I'll never forget it.


----------



## chrismende (Jun 7, 2013)

What a fascinating series! I'm so glad to see what it is you really do there! The internet is such a broadener of the mind!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 8, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Is your ranch an open range set up where the aminals can come and go as they please?



My property is fully fenced. The fences are 2.4m high and have 24 strands, with two additional cable lines. All in all I have 26km of fencing surrounding this particular tract of land. Not large by African standards, but more than enough for me. It is the fences which create the problems as they prevent the animals from moving. As a result you have to manage your animal populations carefully to ensure that there is enough vegitation to sustain them in poor years. I have a feeling that we are going to have a dry year next year, so I am actively reducing the numbers in anticipation, and am busy buying suplimentary feeds to put into stock. In dry years every game farmer buys the feeds to try and sustain the regular numbers on their farms (if they can afford the additional expense, which most cannot, or are unwilling to spend their hard earned money, and a very sad process starts).

Today I have woken up to a strong gusting wind, so the helicopter will not fly this morning. This will be a quiet day, not a bad thing after yesterday. We need to raise the walls on the catch pens today in preparation for the giraffe. I guess I will make a pot of coffee and post an update on yesterdays activities. But coffee first.....


----------



## Trithor (Jun 8, 2013)

Friday game catch, .....
The first task today is to fracture the two big herds of Impala using the helicopter. The Impala are concentrated into two main breeding herds of about 40 animals each.
There are some smaller groups as well, but it is the larger herds which pose the problem to the graze/browse, as they are very strongly territorial. 
It is the intention to catch two or three groups from each of these herds to reduce their impact on the bush. 
They are also very cleaver antelope. If the drive into the boma is not completed, it will be impossible to get that same group into the catch area, no matter how hard you press them. 
All in all it requires a lot of chasing and running, obviously best done in the cool of the early morning.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Impala always look so delicate, hard to imagine that they can fight so agressively in defence of territory

The whole loading process is closely overseen by 'Little Brother', who has no problem with agility climbing all over the waiting trucks to inspect the new arrivals!
(The diaper prevents him marking his territory in the trucks, something I am sure the game capture company will not be pleased with)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A few extra groups of wildebeest and a few more bulls. A prelude to disaster, .... One blue bull is trapped and falls on the ramp, in the confusion, another bull gores the fallen one




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

After the herd has passed the fallen bull, he is given a chance to recover, but the damage to his throat continues to bleed profusely. There is obviously fatal damage....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Goodbye old friend! I cant help wondering if it is all worthwhile now. Perhaps interfering and catching animals to reduce their numbers for winter is not right. The injury and euthenasing of the bull affects me badly, the rest of the day is passed in a poor temper and a strong desire to stop the capture.

Towards late afternoon it is time for Kudu. After the wildebeest episode I refuse them permission to catch large bulls. They are to restrict themselves to cows, calves and young bulls only




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
All goes well with the Kudu, the herds load well and without difficulty. A pleasant end to a hard day!


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 8, 2013)

How sad to hear about the death of that bull. I can only imagine how much it must have affected you. This thread is bringing back memories of when I was a young girl living in Kenya. I used to go on safari to Maasai Mara and Amboseli and it was some of the best times in my life. Once you have seen wild animals in the bush there is no comparison. Brilliant thread and great photos. I want to go back to Kenya now - right now!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2013)

Should we plan the trip to Africa now? 
Thank You so much for this treat, just fascinating!
When you relocate, are they staying in Africa? or do they go to preserves? zoos? That would be difficult but when the new little ones arrive each season, I hope it all balances out.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2013)

Such beautiful creatures. I can see why you have difficulty parting with them, and why trauma affects you so much. But you really have an important job, being caretaker of an area of the world that, were it not for people like you, would soon become devoid of such beauty.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your supportive comments.
The animals are relocated to within the borders of South Africa. We try to relocate to areas as close to where they come from as possible to ensure that the foods available are as near identical as possible, they do much better that way.
Today we finish off, the giraffe are last, this is the part that I hate the most, these animals are like children to me and I know each individual animal like a friend. It is going to be very difficult.


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 9, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about the bull. I hope everything else goes smoothly.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 9, 2013)

and for the last day, to start a little bit of assistance from a bit of modern technology. It helps to have a bit of lift and an elevated platform to raise the boma screens to 6m




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The first breeding herd is herded into the boma. It is at this stage that select animals are removed and returned to the farm to rejoin others. This activity causes significat fracturing of the herds. There is a hope that there will be changes in the herd structure to improve the genetics, even with this artificial selection process




Sad to see them stressed. We try to sepparate them as quietly as possible. at this stage we cannot sedate them, in case they should escape before they are loaded. It would be impossible to recover a sedated animal of this size in this thick cover before they can be given the reversing agent.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As they are loaded, a moment to say goodbye, ...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As the shadows lengthen, the last of the herds is loaded. A brief and sad goodbye, and the trucks lock and start to leave




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A moment for reflection, while I wait for the last truck to leave




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Then to wash the dust in very muddy water od the nearest drinking hole. Obviously I am the tired fat old man in the picture. My youngest son catches a ride on my back while his brother (not the vervet) takes the picture and laughs from the bank. A very welcome moment of relaxation and fun.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and tomorrow back to the city, and my greenhouse!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 9, 2013)

Well fat old man, a job well done! Thank you very much for this look into your life and the farm.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Well fat old man, a job well done! Thank you very much for this look into your life and the farm.


and into the heart and mind of a special human.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2013)

amazing and thank-you!


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 10, 2013)

Fingers crossed for a happy relocation and stronger herds in the future.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 10, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> and into the heart and mind of a special human.



That disturbingly reminds me of the title of Conrads book!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for taking myself and my wife on this beautiful ride with you.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2013)

Very interesting. My GF the animal freak will love to read this thread. Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 10, 2013)

thank you, and sorry for the loss of your friend(s)


----------



## chrismende (Jun 11, 2013)

Whew! Glad to see your relief at the waterhole... it must be a truly wrenching experience each time. Hard on all of you. Expensive. Difficult. And necessary. What a lot of guts and love!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you all for your positive comments. I have just spoken to one of my rangers and he tells me that the animals have settled nicely and are behaving as if nothing happened. We start with supplimenting the feed next week (mid winter). This will reduce the grazing and browsing pressure on the 'veld', and ensure that the animals all make it through the dry season without too much stress. It is now that the females start to struggle as most of them are pregnant after the rutting season.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2013)

Fantastic! What a life you live, very nearly the opposite of my own. It would be easy to say "you are so lucky", but the responsibility of your work is almost hard to imagine. I love the view of your "farm" - truly an eden.

A gin and tonic by the water tower after work - a man after my own heart!

We all owe you a debt of gratitude.


----------



## Stone (Jun 16, 2013)

Fascinating Trithor! The stuff of Movies! Giraffe is one of my favorite African animals. I hear that in some areas (all?) they are becoming endangered. Is it true there are different species? Keep up the good work and keep posting pictures of the beautiful scenery. Love to see some shots of the sun setting behind the flat topped Acaciasoke: BTW have you ever tried slbs of Acacia bark for mounting orchids?


----------



## Trithor (Jun 17, 2013)

Stone said:


> Fascinating Trithor! The stuff of Movies! Giraffe is one of my favorite African animals. I hear that in some areas (all?) they are becoming endangered. Is it true there are different species? Keep up the good work and keep posting pictures of the beautiful scenery. Love to see some shots of the sun setting behind the flat topped Acaciasoke: BTW have you ever tried slbs of Acacia bark for mounting orchids?



Southern African acasias are very thin barked appart from erioloba which has a thick fissured bark that seems to retain water quite well (moss and lichens establish quite easily on them even in the dry climate. They are one of my favourite trees in that part of the world as they have an ancient look to them, almost like giant sized bonsai.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 17, 2013)

Stone said:


> Fascinating Trithor! The stuff of Movies! Giraffe is one of my favorite African animals. I hear that in some areas (all?) they are becoming endangered. Is it true there are different species? Keep up the good work and keep posting pictures of the beautiful scenery. Love to see some shots of the sun setting behind the flat topped Acaciasoke: BTW have you ever tried slbs of Acacia bark for mounting orchids?



Here's a little article on different giraffes: http://animals.pawnation.com/different-giraffe-species-2590.html
It uses the word 'subspecies'.


----------

